# memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts



## wos (9. September 2012)

*memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir zu meinem neuen Board MSI X79A GD65 (8D) zwei mal 32 GB (4x8GB) zugelegt.

Wenn ich jeweils 32GB (einer Packung, CML32GX3M4A1600C10) im Quad-Channel (Slot 1, 3, 5, 7) mit memtest86 4.0.a teste, treten keine Fehler auf.
Starte ich memtest mit 64GB (Slot1-8 belegt), dann hängt memtest bei 4%.

In einem zweiten Test unter Win7 64Bit Ultimate habe ich die Speicherdiagnose von Windows verwendet. Der Standard-Test läuft mit 64 GB ohne Fehler durch.
Nach dem umstellen der Test-Optionen auf "Erweitert" hängt der PC bei 21% des ersten Durchganges (Gesamtstatus 10%).

Offensichtlich gibt es irgendwelche Probleme, die ich nicht genau zuordnen kann. Da Win7 *und* memtest hängen, muss wohl ein Hardware-Problem vorliegen.
memtest läuft mit 32GB ohne Fehler durch (jeweils 1x32GB im Quad-Channel getestet).

Im Bios ist X.M.P aktiviert und der Speichertakt auf 1600 gestellt (1333 brachte keine Veränderung).

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob ich durch Bios-Einstellungen die 64GB zum laufen bekomme (bezgl. Timing oder Voltage habe ich keine Ahnung und bin auf Eure Hilfeangewiesen) ?

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Also hast du 4x16GB?

Was verträgt dein Board?

Boote mal ein Live-Linux wie Ubuntu. Die reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Hardwaredefekte.


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Nein, 8x8GB, in einer Packung waren 4x8GB=32GB

Ich habe jeweils 32GB (ein 4er Kit)  separat getestet. Das funzte. Nur die 64GB funzen nicht.

Nutzt Ubuntu nicht auch den memtest? Bei SuSE ist memtest drauf.

Welches Programm muss ich unter Ubuntu verwenden?


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Das MoBo kann 128GB.

Hmm, gab es echte Probleme?


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*



Research schrieb:


> Das MoBo kann 128GB.
> Hmm, gab es echte Probleme?


Ich habe die Hardware diese Woche bekommen und will den Speicher mal durchtesten. Das memtest keine Fehlerfreiheit garantieren kann ist klar.
Wenn aber Programme wie memtest abschmieren, dann sollte das zu denken geben. Eine defekte Speicherzelle kann halt später zu Abstürzen u.a. führen.
Kann man an den RAM-Einstellungen (Timings etc) noch was überprüfen oder einstellen?


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Spannung, eventuell XMP-Profiles die aktiviert sind. Einzel läuft der Test fehlerfrei?

7Zip hat nen Benchmark der fast allen Speicher frisst. Mach den mal.


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Jetzt habe ich Ubuntu Live CD aktiv. Wie könnte man damit den Speicher testen?


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*



Research schrieb:


> Spannung, eventuell XMP-Profiles die aktiviert sind. Einzel läuft der Test fehlerfrei?
> 
> 7Zip hat nen Benchmark der fast allen Speicher frisst. Mach den mal.


Ich habe die Rams in zwei Schritten getestet. 
Die Rams aus der ersten Packung (32GB) getestet. Keine Fehler gefunden.
Die Rams aus der zweiten Packung (32GB) getestet. Keine Fehler gefunden.
Dann alle Rams rein - memtest klebt bei 4% fest.

Ich habe gerade Ubuntu Live CD aktiv. Wie kann ich damit den Speicher testen?


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

.....


----------



## norse (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

speichercontroller mal mehr saft geben? der wird bei vollbelegung ganz schön ausgelastet sein  
mal älteren memtest probieren? 
wie erwähnt 7zip benchmark mal nutzen


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*



norse schrieb:


> speichercontroller mal mehr saft geben? der wird bei vollbelegung ganz schön ausgelastet sein


Wie macht man das?



> mal älteren memtest probieren?


Ich habe gerade den memtest 4.20 von der Ubuntu Live CD 12.04.1 am laufen....er läuft noch, der nutzt allerdings nicht die 6 Cores des 3930K....



> wie erwähnt 7zip benchmark mal nutzen


Kommt nach o.g. memtest dran. Was wird 7zip melden? Korrupte Daten?


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Wenn du die 64 Bit Version genommen hast, und der RAM Fehlerhaft wäre, schmiert Linux sofort ab.


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*



Research schrieb:


> Wenn du die 64 Bit Version genommen hast, und der RAM Fehlerhaft wäre, schmiert Linux sofort ab.


Hab' ich. Na, aber auch nur, wenn der Speicher zufällig genutzt wird...

Von dem memtest gibt es wohl zwei Entwicklungszweige:
Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Hier ist übrigens der Testaufbau meiner neuen Hardware zu sehen (keine Games-Hardware, wie man an der GraKa sieht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der memtest 4.0a, der alle Cores nutzt, ist mindestens doppelt so schnell. Naja, der 4.20 ist jetzt beim Test #6 - der läuft wenigstens durch.

Das Thema mit dem "Speichercontroller mehr Saft geben", wäre aber interessant. Möglicherweise kann man das System dadurch stabilisieren, wenn die Kiste erst mal unter Last schuften muss.


----------



## norse (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Klingt doch schon gut! Wenn der durchläuft ist das TOP! Also nach 6 Runs wär mir das schon längst genug und heißt: vermutlich Stabil 

Hab leider kein 2011er Board o.Ä. und habe mit in der 775er Zeit das letzte mal "ge-OCed", aber nach 2min googlen würd ich behaupten du musst die CPU QPI/VTT-Spannung Etwas anheben. Etwas ist hier wirklich als ETWAS! gemeint! am besten einfach nur den nächst höheren Wert nehmen und dann mal probieren, evtl noch ein schritt weiter, aber auf keinen fall mehr.
Evtl. Auch den RAMs in dem Zug minimal mehr spannung geben. Wenn die mit 1,5 laufen vlt mit 1,55 probieren.
Wenn das nicht klappt... 

Bios/EFI Update mal gemacht? kann manchmal wunder wirken! 
Es ist schon immer so, das viele MBs bei vollauslastung (alle RAM sockel belegt) mal probleme machen...

viel erfolg!


----------



## alex2210 (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Generell is bei Vollbestückung das ganze immer so  
Etwas mehr Spannung auf den IMC (Speichercontroller)(heißt auch VCCIO Voltage) oder auch villt den Ram etwas overvolten, dann sollte eigentlich alles normal laufen ....


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

7Zip wird nichts melden. Nur Der PC wird abschmieren.
Prime 95 laufen lassen. Der spukt dann Fehler aus.


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*



> Klingt doch schon gut! Wenn der durchläuft ist das TOP! Also nach 6 Runs wär mir das schon längst genug und heißt: vermutlich Stabil


Naja, wenn memtest einmal durch ist, dann ist nicht alles grün, aber erst mal kein offensichtlicher Fehler da, der eine Rücksendung des Speichers notwendig machen würde.



> Hab leider kein 2011er Board o.Ä. und habe mit in der 775er Zeit das letzte mal "ge-OCed", aber nach 2min googlen würd ich behaupten du musst die CPU QPI/VTT-Spannung Etwas anheben. Etwas ist hier wirklich als ETWAS! gemeint! am besten einfach nur den nächst höheren Wert nehmen und dann mal probieren, evtl noch ein schritt weiter, aber auf keinen fall mehr.
> Evtl. Auch den RAMs in dem Zug minimal mehr spannung geben. Wenn die mit 1,5 laufen vlt mit 1,55 probieren.


Danke für die Tipps. Vom Ocen habe ich keine Ahnung, daher werde ich ggf. lieber nochmal nachfragen, wenn das ok ist 



> Bios/EFI Update mal gemacht? kann manchmal wunder wirken!


Logo. Habe von 1.4.0 auf 1.7.0 hochgebeamt.



> Es ist schon immer so, das viele MBs bei vollauslastung (alle RAM sockel belegt) mal probleme machen...


Das hatte ich noch nie, dass ist Neuland für mich. Ich habe einen Sampler für Pfeifenorgeln, der diesen gigantischen Speicher füllt und mit allen Cores zum Schwitzen bringt. Bei Interesse: Das Portal für virtuelle Pfeifenorgeln



> viel erfolg!


Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen! Dank des Ubuntu-Tipps habe ich eine geeignete memtest-Version gefunden.



alex2210 schrieb:


> Generell is bei Vollbestückung das ganze immer so


Keine Ahnung (gehabt) 



> Etwas mehr Spannung auf den IMC (Speichercontroller)(heißt auch VCCIO Voltage) oder auch villt den Ram etwas overvolten, dann sollte eigentlich alles normal laufen ....


Das werde ich ggf. nach Rückfrage hier machen, Eins nach dem anderen.



Research schrieb:


> 7Zip wird nichts melden. Nur Der PC wird abschmieren.
> Prime 95 laufen lassen. Der spukt dann Fehler aus.


ok


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

DAFUQ! Virtuelle Orgeln. Was macht ihr?



> Es ist schon immer so, das viele MBs bei vollauslastung (alle RAM sockel belegt) mal probleme machen...Das hatte ich noch nie, dass ist Neuland für mich.


Ein älteres Problem. Verstärktes Auftreten ist bei Intels neuen Sockeln zu beobachten. (Desktop)


----------



## wos (9. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*



Research schrieb:


> DAFUQ! Virtuelle Orgeln. Was macht ihr?


Nix schlimmes 
Es gibt Hersteller von digitalisierten Pfeifenorgeln (die Dinger, die in der Kirche stehen). Jedes Register, Taste für Taste, Pfeife für Pfeife werden in separaten Sample-Dateien gespeichert.
Dann gibt es einen Sampler "Hauptwerk" oder "GrandOrgue" (OpenSource!), der diese Samples einliest.
Über ein Midi-Kabel wird an den PC ein Orgel-Spieltisch (ein bis mehrere Orgel-Klaviaturen) angeschlossen. Beim drücken einer Taste am Spieltisch wird dieser Tastendruck per Midi-Kabel zum PC übertragen und der Sampler spielt dann den zugehörigen Ton der sog. virtuellen Pfeifenorgel. Der PC ist dann idealerweise an eine hochwertige Klangabstrahlung angeschlossen, sodass die Wände wackeln können.
Somit kann man "echte" (gesampelte) Pfeifenorgeln im eigenen Wohnzimmer spielen. Für einen Organisten ist das ein Traum! Und für Euch wahrscheinlich total Irre 

PS: memtest läuft seit über 4 Stunden ohne Fehler - immer noch Test #8

PSPS: Hier der wahrscheinlich größte Hauptwerk-Spieltisch in Europa von Jörg Glebe in Bochum: Sebastian Kuechler-Blessing is playing the Hauptwerk organ of Joerg Glebe using the sample set of the Cavaille-Coll organ in Caen/France.


----------



## Research (11. September 2012)

*AW: memtest4.0.a mit 64GB hängt bei 4%, mit jeweils 32GB gehts*

Läufts?


----------

